# De registering but still living in Spain?



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I was reading posts in the the Andalucia.com forum, and was concerned by one which stated that the person was thinking of deregistering form the tax system, foreigners register, padron etc in order to avoid the taxes one wold pay if a resident;it appeared that he intended to remain living in Spain however.He enquired whether there would be any sanctions if the authority found out, and said he would admit that he de registered in order to avoid taxes!!
Stupid, irresponsible and illegal though it sounds, surely he cannot expect to get away with it or is this a sign of things to come, that people will go to any lengths to avoid the Spanish tax system.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> I was reading posts in the the Andalucia.com forum, and was concerned by one which stated that the person was thinking of deregistering form the tax system, foreigners register, padron etc in order to avoid the taxes one wold pay if a resident;it appeared that he intended to remain living in Spain however.He enquired whether there would be any sanctions if the authority found out, and said he would admit that he de registered in order to avoid taxes!!
> Stupid, irresponsible and illegal though it sounds, surely he cannot expect to get away with it or is this a sign of things to come, that people will go to any lengths to avoid the Spanish tax system.


Friends of mine have done just that.

One never bothered to register here and his wife de-registered last year. No issues and no repercussions so far. They live in Spain 24/7/365 etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I was reading posts in the the Andalucia.com forum, and was concerned by one which stated that the person was thinking of deregistering form the tax system, foreigners register, padron etc in order to avoid the taxes one wold pay if a resident;it appeared that he intended to remain living in Spain however.He enquired whether there would be any sanctions if the authority found out, and said he would admit that he de registered in order to avoid taxes!!
> Stupid, irresponsible and illegal though it sounds, surely he cannot expect to get away with it or is this a sign of things to come, that people will go to any lengths to avoid the Spanish tax system.


well you can be fined for not registering as resident - afaik not for not being on the padrón though, although the Guardia do have access to that & check it against the 'foreign resident registration' lists

I dare say there'd be fines for not declaring for tax - but the one which would be the real killer would be for not submitting the 720 if he should have!! The fines for that are scary!!

if he was caught - & since he is/was in the system there's a good chance he would be - I wouldn't want to be in his shoes!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope all tax dodgers are caught. It's a shame that these freeloaders can't be deported.
People like that are often the first to moan about benefit scroungers.

If you can't afford to pay the taxes you can't afford to live in Spain.
Go home.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> well you can be fined for not registering as resident - afaik not for not being on the padrón though, although the Guardia do have access to that & check it against the 'foreign resident registration' lists
> 
> I dare say there'd be fines for not declaring for tax - but the one which would be the real killer would be for not submitting the 720 if he should have!! The fines for that are scary!!
> 
> if he was caught - & since he is/was in the system there's a good chance he would be - I wouldn't want to be in his shoes!


Well it sounds like tax fraud so the possible penalties are far worse then mere fines


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Does he own property here? It would be ironic if they did him for not paying the non-resident's tax. :fingerscrossed:

There were rumours that Hacienda were going to cross-check undeclared properties owned by non-residents against the electricity usage. Does anyone know of an example where this has happened?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Does he own property here? It would be ironic if they did him for not paying the non-resident's tax. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> There were rumours that Hacienda were going to cross-check undeclared properties owned by non-residents against the electricity usage. Does anyone know of an example where this has happened?


that's no rumour

our deputy mayor (who is also a lawyer) has publicly stated that it's happening

also, in my town, the water company is owned by the ayto - so that would be easy to check too


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually i think I got it wrong as the poster says in a previous post, that I hadn't seen when I made my post, that he intended spending less time in Spain, so if it's under 183 days there's no problem.Apart from this post that I commented on, the deregistering, but living in Spain idea does appear to be a concept that's gaining popularity......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Actually i think I got it wrong as the poster says in a previous post, that I hadn't seen when I made my post, that he intended spending less time in Spain, so if it's under 183 days there's no problem.Apart from this post that I commented on, the deregistering,* but living in Spain idea does appear to be a concept that's gaining popularity......*




With a certain type of person, no doubt. 
I'll say it again...if you aren't prepared to obey the laws of Spain you have no rigght to be here.
You are freeloading off the Spanish people and law-abiding immigrants and giving us all a bad name.
Shame on them


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

iread in our local paper daily bulletin that over 13,000 Brits and Germans have deregistered from the Balearics in the last year.i wonder why?they have also introduced a punitive tax on second hand cars ,making a ten year old car worthless. apparently only us lucky ones in the Balearics are paying this at the moment.....


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> [/B]
> 
> With a certain type of person, no doubt.
> I'll say it again...if you aren't prepared to obey the laws of Spain you have no rigght to be here.
> ...


Hope you don't mean me personally!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

De registering for tax purposes means you have to spend less than 6 months in Spain. What right minded person wants to do that, unless you have an awful lot of assets. I would dread the thought of returning to the UK for any length of time. I came to Spain to integrate and enjoy being part of my community. If anyone de registers, then if they abide by the law, there is no problem, best of luck to them.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Aron said:


> De registering for tax purposes means you have to spend less than 6 months in Spain. What right minded person wants to do that, unless you have an awful lot of assets. I would dread the thought of returning to the UK for any length of time. I came to Spain to integrate and enjoy being part of my community. If anyone de registers, then if they abide by the law, there is no problem, best of luck to them.


Just the sheer knowledge that the actual tax system doesn't function as it should is enough to deter many people.
I personally know of 2 people who are permanent residents here who have made, over the years , numerous attempts to pay tax/get on the system , only to be told " You pay in the UK, there is no requirement to declare or pay here in Spain" & this is from the Hacienda ! 
Another bloke on that A.com was refused 'nil' declarations by the Hacienda. In the end he invested some money so that he could declare just to get on the system :lol: 
I've personally been refused nil applications & was actually told "You don't need to be on the system until you have something to pay " !! I gave up after 3 attempts.

You just can't make it up.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Just the sheer knowledge that the actual tax system doesn't function as it should is enough to deter many people.
> I personally know of 2 people who are permanent residents here who have made, over the years , numerous attempts to pay tax/get on the system , only to be told " You pay in the UK, there is no requirement to declare or pay here in Spain" & this is from the Hacienda !
> Another bloke on that A.com was refused 'nil' declarations by the Hacienda. In the end he invested some money so that he could declare just to get on the system :lol:
> I've personally been refused nil applications & was actually told "You don't need to be on the system until you have something to pay " !! I gave up after 3 attempts.
> ...


I personally know no one who has had a problem like that. My family have been here for 35 years. When we first got residencia, that was when you had a choice of applying or not, we saw our gestor, she helped fill out the relevant paperwork and that was it, not a problem.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Most of the people on A.com ,with problems, all deal with the Malaga hacienda.:lol:
Although it isn't confined to them alone.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Most of the people on A.com ,with problems, all deal with the Malaga hacienda.:lol:
> Although it isn't confined to them alone.


I live in Malaga, and all my family and friends


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Hope you don't mean me personally!


Of course not. I don't know your circumstances. I'm presuming you are a decent person and obey the laws and rules like everyone else on this forum.


----------

